# Tupperdor - How much spanish cedar?



## MrBJones (Aug 9, 2015)

My small humidor is already tight on space, and I'll be buying more single sticks soon; won't be long I'm sure before I start eyeing a box or two. If I were to build a Tupperdor, how much Spanish cedar would be optimal? Line just the bottom? Bottom & sides? Thanks


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

All depends on the size, if you are talking a bout a 1-2 qt then you only need a sheet or 2 at the bottom, the sheets that usually come in a box of cigars. If you are talking about a 4-5 gallon, then get some small planks to line the bottom. If you go the large route, like a 48 qt then you can actually order up some spanish cedar cigar trays that can stack up and store you singles. Truth is, too much spanish cedar doesn't hurt except for the loss of space or if you lay it out ugly and make it an eye sore..lol 

Spanish Cedar is great for 2 things, that nice smell when you open up your storage and RH buffering, it helps rebound the RH quicker when you go in and out.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

I


MrBJones said:


> My small humidor is already tight on space, and I'll be buying more single sticks soon; won't be long I'm sure before I start eyeing a box or two. If I were to build a Tupperdor, how much Spanish cedar would be optimal? Line just the bottom? Bottom & sides? Thanks


I put sheets on the bottom and in between each layer of cigars.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

It's not strictly necessary to have ANY in there. I keep a few of the really thin sheets in one of mine just for the aroma. If your tupperdor is filled, the cigars themselves will help keep the rh balanced, and along with a Boveda pack or two (depending on size), you should be fine.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

My personal experience with cedar sheets inside of tupperadors is this..depending on how much transfer you like I usually line the bottom and sides and top....this gives me a wood humidor-like transfer. As Derek said you don't need any cedar at all but some like that aroma....cedar does help in regulating and keeping the RH stable.


----------

